# NEX 5r or the Olympus EPL-5. Which one would you choose?



## bamajas13 (Nov 25, 2012)

I am new to photography and am looking to get either the NEX 5r or the Olympus E-5. Which wod you choose and why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would choose the olympus b/c currently the lens selection is much better.

You can choose from oly and panasonic m4/3 lenses.


----------



## bamajas13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you think image quality will be about the same between the two? The Olly has a smaller sensor than the NEX but the Olly has built in image stabilization in the body.


----------



## brunerww (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi bamajas - the lens gap between NEX and micro 4/3 is closing rapidly - and, unless you plan to buy extra lenses soon, Sony will have filled the gaps in the NEX lens line by the time you are ready to upgrade.

I am a micro 4/3 guy, and the $599 E-PL5 is a great camera, but if I was buying a camera of this type today I would spend the extra $49 and get the $648 NEX-5R.  Here is why:

- larger sensor - means generally better image quality
- phase detect auto focus - means generally faster tracking auto focus
- built-in wi-fi - transfer your pictures to your phone or tablet without cables or swapping SD cards
- Sony Auto HDR and panorama modes - produce super high dynamic range and panoramic photographs easily.

The downside to the NEX-5R is that it does not come with a flash, while the E-PL5 comes with a bundled (external) flash.  So, if you get the NEX, and plan to take low light photos, you will have to buy a flash and/or a faster lens (such as the 50mm f1.8 or the upcoming 35mm f1.8).

Here are samples from both cameras:

NEX-5R: Flickr: The SONY NEX 5R Pool

E-PL5: Flickr: The OLYMPUS PEN Lite E-PL5 Pool

Both of these cameras produce terrific pictures, but the NEX-5R is a more capable photographic tool (in my view).

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## usayit (Nov 26, 2012)

I went through the NEX vs Micro 4/3 a long time ago....  the deciding factors (some of which may be out of date)

* NEX feel and user interface was terrible.
* NEX lack of optical selection.   You have wonderful primes to choose from both Olympus, Panasonic, and Sigma for native AF as well as voigtlander for nice fast manual glass like the 25mm f/0.95.
* I feel the micro 4/3 larger sensor is a double edge sword.   The larger sensor often translates to larger optics
* I already have a high quality Full frame camera.   So the priority was to find a balance between packaging (weight and size) and image quality.  For me the micro 4/3 sensor hit that mark nicely.  
* Better selection of body designs.  PEN styled E-P#.  SLR styled Panasonic G# and OMD.  Sub-compacts like the GF# and E-PM#.  Let's not forget the E-PL#.  As well as Panasonic's bodies focused for video, GH#.   There is a wide selection for everyone.  
* Adopting new technology  always runs the risk of ending up with a dead end (video discs, sony memory sticks, HD DVDs, audio DAT, etc).  Panasonic and Olympus are both heavily focused on the micro 4/3 system.... the chances of this system surviving until it makes mainstream is much higher.  Its also a standard that many others are adopting.. including Sigma.
* Olympus has built in IS.   Adaptation of lenses (which I also do) also means those lenses are stabilized.   Noctilux 50 f/1 + OMD E-M5 + IS works quite nicely at times.


Me...

Olympus OMD E-M5 
Olympus E-PL1
Olympus 12mm f/2
Panasonic 20mm f/1.7
Olympus 45mm f/1.8
Panasonic 12-35 f/2.8
Panasonic 35-100 f/2.8
Panasonic 100-300 f/4.5-5.6
Just ordered the Olympus 75mm f/1.8

I'm enjoying the system quite a bit.  As already mentioned the biggest disadvantage is its ability to track moving objects.  For static objects, AF is lightning fast... faster than anything else I have used/tested.


I'm also wary of Sony's quality.... its pretty well documented that it has slumped since I was a Sony fan in the 80s->90s.  My wife still likes their stuff... so our entertainment system is Sony branded.  But this was just a small factor in my decision process.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 26, 2012)

Olympus E-PL5. Because of the larger lens selection.


----------



## bamajas13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. There are so many choices that it can be quite overwhelming. Seems like I can't go wrong with either choice. What's the big difference in the stabilization being in the body vs the lens? Seems like it would be better to have it in the body. This is what I'm weighing before buying.


----------



## bhop (Nov 26, 2012)

Olympus hands down.. not only is it considered one of the best mirrorless cameras (at the moment) but I actually prefer my camera to look and feel like a camera... I hate the design and size of the sony.  That may seem silly to some people, but oh well..


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 26, 2012)

The Sony probably has better image quality than the Oly but yeah the lenses are few and kind of expensive


----------



## kundalini (Nov 26, 2012)

Have you considered the Oly OMD E-M5 or the E-P3 over the E-PL5?  I have the E-P3 and recently rented the E-M5 for 10 days, plus a couple of top shelf lenses.  Although the hoopla is all about the E-M5, I decided to work on my lens collection now instead of upgrading the body.  Both are outstanding for such a small (footprint) sized camera.

I know next to nothing on the Sony product.


----------



## bamajas13 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have decided to go with the EPL 5. After much deliberation and pulling my hair out trying to decide, I ordered the Olly with the kit lens and BH also had a great deal on a 40-150 Olly lens for $99. Wish me luck. I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, please post up some images. I'm very interested in the E-PL5.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 27, 2012)

The slightly larger sensor in the NEX 5 rates only a few points better than the Oly on the DXOmark test, for whatever that's worth.

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


----------



## bamajas13 (Nov 28, 2012)

The Epl 5 is on the way. I will post some pics when it gets here and I have the chance to take it for a spin.


----------

